# ASUS P5LP-PE on HP m7170n



## Myndcrym370 (Nov 28, 2007)

Hi guys, I'm new to this forum, I was reading a thread about the ASUS P5LP-PE motherboard, which I have in my family's computer downstairs. I did a non-destructive restore earlier because my little brother plays alot of Diablo and other online games, and downloads so much stuff the computer was very slow. Now that I did this update however, I have lost a few integral drivers that I need. I can't find the drivers for the Ethernet controller, multimedia video controller, video controller and video controller (VGA compatible). I know there was another topic on this, but I couldn't find exactly what I needed. If anyone can point me towards the drivers, or even tell me what kind of ethernet controller is in my motherboard, that would be extremely helpful

Thanks
EDIT: I know it says I use Vista under my name, but the computer that's having a problem is running Windows Media Center w/ Service pack 2


----------



## Myndcrym370 (Nov 28, 2007)

oh and by the way, I found out that the HP name for the motherboard is Lithium UL8E and the chipset is an Intel 945P. Hope this helps you guys help me out


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

I checked the hp website I didn't see any of the drivers you need listed, you could check with asus they may have them avalible for download. Let me know if you can or can't find them.

The thing that worries me more is the fact that a non destructive restore or destructive for that matter normally installs all the necassary drivers for your system,

Is it possible that the system was invected with a virus or several? I ask this because a non distructive restore won't remove them and its possible this could have had a negative effect on the restore process.

I would back up all important data just in case.

Also and this is very important, did you create the restore cd's???? You should do this but not if the system is infected because you only get 1 shot at creating them. It would be best to backup and do a destructive restore using the F10 method then when windows is up and running normally create the cd's.

This will put the system back to its orginal config as when you purchased it


----------



## Myndcrym370 (Nov 28, 2007)

I found most of the drivers, but I'm still missing one, I'm not at home, but when I get home I'll post which one it is


----------

